# I used to be an optimistic Tesla fanboy (boo hoo, sad little me thread) - CLOSED



## Prodigal Son (Sep 23, 2017)

Figured I might as well make sure there's a home thread for those of us who bought in and took the bait, but find ourselves wondering if Tesla will follow through with anything we're told as it relates to us personally.

Legitimately, I want Tesla to succeed and think they will in the long run (otherwise I wouldn't be investing in them), but I think their communications are inconsistent and dreadful as they pertain to dealing with customers. I've been hyping the Tesla train for a while now and up until about six weeks ago was super optimistic and looking forward to my car, but now I find it hard to take anything as good news because I can only see the downsides. Owners getting to buy their cars? Well, that's nice for them but since the simple act of EVER having owned a Tesla puts them ahead of me in the queue, it's tough to watch. Even when I go back to get clarification on how they claimed things will work during this process, the answers vary depending on which part of their site or emails you're looking at. There's still a remarkable lack of clarity on what some of the configuration details actually mean, with inconsistent answers.

The cynicism makes everything worse, causing thoughts like once they're out of non-insiders (people who aren't super rich major investors, employees, owners, or friends or relatives of the preceding categories) to buy the "first production" cars, they'll just start allowing them to buy standard battery or AWD before we lowly peons get a crack at first production, so by the time that we get to start configuring, all the floodgates will be open and those of us who reserved later in the day or evening will see our hopes dashed as those who were thought to be waiting are back in front of us.

Maybe I can take solace in the tax credit likely being killed. Sure it'd mean the car costs $7500 more in the long run, but maybe I'll get it sooner. Or maybe they'll say "Well crap, we might as well let the Canadians order now since the only differences are software and we don't have to worry about people whining about maximizing US deliveries for the tax credit" and I once again see my delivery estimate slip.

…then, at the very end of it all, the simple question: how can a three month slip on production targets only mean a one-month delay to delivery windows unless they were seriously hedging their original estimates (I don't think Tesla have the ability to hedge estimates…), or they're expecting a much lower reservation -> order conversion, or a lot more cancellations? Or a combination of all? 

This is all a first-world problems gripe, but it's gotten harder and harder to stay positive. I don't know how you people do it.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Pretty simple really...

1) What else do I have to do but wait and stay positive? It’s infinitely harder on yourself and those around you to be a cynical and negative all the time.

2) I drove it. Yes, I think I’ll wait as long as necessary to get in on this action!

Look what the Model X owners went through. Incredibly long delays and a car that wasn’t ready for prime time yet.

Tesla is getting better every iteration.

Like I said before ... either wait and remain positive or get out, but you’re going to drive yourself nuts and those around you over a trivial first world problem.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

No need for a negative spirited thread here. Sorry.


----------

